# SpaceWarrior



## stes (19. Dez 2011)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich würde mit meinem ersten Post auch gerne direkt ein Projekt vorstellen, an dem ich zzt. mit zwei Freunden arbeite.
Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Space Shooter, bei dem mehrere Spieler über Netzwerk gegeneinander antreten. Jeder Spieler steuert ein Raumschiff, dass anderen Raumschiffen per Laserkanone Schaden zufügen kann.
Gespielt wird nach LMS-Prinzip ("Last Man Standing"), sprich: Eine Runde dauert so lange, bis nur noch ein Spieler übrig ist, danach startet die nächste Runde.

Die aktuelle Version ist das PRERELEASE 0.1.1

Features sind:

(relativ) gute Übertragung in lokalen Netzwerken
Einfaches Rundensystem
Automatische Serversuche in lokalen Netzwerken
Ingame Chat
Einfache API für KI-Gegner (Bots) sowie ein Beispielbot
...

Wir arbeiten momentan noch an einigen Verbesserungen, u.a. an kleineren Bugs im Rundensystem, einer ordentlichen Dokumentation, einer größeren Auswahl an Grafiken für die Raumschiffe sowie an weiteren Computergegnern neben dem (fast unbesiegbaren) Bot, der momentan "mitgeliefert" wird.

Es würde uns freuen, wenn der ein oder andere Interesse zeigen und einen Blick auf unser Spiel werfen würde, wir freuen uns über Feedback, sei es positiv oder negativ 

Hier ein paar Links:

Homepage
Repo bei Github

Gerne könnt ihr uns auch Anregungen per Mail zukommen lassen:
space_warrior@ymail.com

Gruß
stes


----------



## Gast2 (19. Dez 2011)

Schöne Idee, hier nen paar Sachen die mir aufgefallen sind:

- Die Spielfläche wird z.b. durch die Punktetabelle und den Chat ziemlich verdeckt, die sollte man ein- und ausklappbar machen.
- Es wäre schön wenn man verschiedene Waffen hätte, evtl. durch Powerups aufsammelbar oder so.
- Die Schiffe fliegen sich wie auf Schienen  Das fühlt sich ziemlich unnatürlich an. Die Steuerung erinnert eher an ein Autorennen auf Asphalt  Wenn sich das Schiff dreht, dann sollte sich nicht auch direkt die Richtung ändern. Wenn man da mit Beschleunigungsvektoren arbeitet und den bei jedem "Schub" geben neu berechnet kommt man auf nen viel natürlicheres flugverhalten. Hoffe du verstehst wie ich das meine 

EDIT:
Und die KI will bei mir nicht laden.


> Successfully loaded AI Player.
> Loaded class: sw.sampleai.SampleAI
> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: sw.sampleai.SampleAI
> at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:202)
> ...


----------



## stes (20. Dez 2011)

Erstmal danke für das Feedback und die Anregungen 

Besonders bei der Sache mit den Bewegungen muss ich dir Recht geben, habe ich auch direkt mal auf die TODO-Liste gesetzt 
Bzgl. der Gestaltung der GUI (Steuerelemente auf Spielfeld etc.) wollten wir uns früher oder später sowieso Gedanken machen, evtl. könnte man das ganze ja auch mit OpenGL umsetzen. Die Idee mit dem Ein-/Ausklappen finde ich allerdings ebenfalls gut. 

Was mir allerdings nicht so recht einleuchten will, ist die Sache mit der KI.. habe mir gerade nochmal das Prerelease 0.1.1 heruntergeladen und getestet, und es funktioniert soweit.. Vielleicht übersehe ich auch etwas Entscheidendes, werde wahrscheinlich morgen in Ruhe nach dem Fehler suchen, zumal es in diese Richtung sowieso vermehrt Probleme gab  (Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du wirklich die Version 0.1.1 genommen hast).

Gruß
stes


----------



## Gast2 (20. Dez 2011)

Ja ich hab auch die 0.1.1 ausprobiert. Getestet habe ich das ganze unter Linux, vielleicht liegt es ja daran.


----------



## stes (20. Dez 2011)

Hmm, fänd ich ehrlich gesagt trotzdem merkwürdig. Aber Linux hab ich zur Verfügung, mal schauen.
Voraussichtlich kommt im Laufe der Woche sowieso ein Update mit ein paar Verbesserungen, da werde ich bei der KI dann besonders aufpassen


----------



## stes (9. Jan 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will den Thread mal wiederbeleben: In der letzten Zeit haben wir einige neue Features eingebaut und schlussendlich das Prerelease 0.2 veröffentlicht.

Ihr bekommt es auf der Projektseite: Space Warrior

Die neuen Features (auch zu lesen in CHANGELOG.txt):


> >> gameplay:
> - collision checking
> - limited shotrate
> - improved physics
> ...



Natürlich gibt es immer noch viel zu verbessern, v. a. in Richtung KI, die in der aktuellen Version nicht mitgeliefert wird, da momentan eine Weiterentwicklung ansteht und die KI im Moment nicht wirklich einsatzfähig ist 

Wir würden uns jedenfalls über Anregungen zur Weiterentwicklung freuen. Besonders interessieren folgende Dinge:
- Mit wie vielen FPS wird bei euch gerendert?
- Welche Probleme treten auf? (siehe auch die buglog.txt im Verzeichnis des Clients)
- Wie gefallen euch die Animationen?
- Wie findet ihr die Waffen in Hinblick auf Munitionsverbrauch, zugefügtem Schaden etc.?
- ...

Ich hoffe, dass der ein oder andere interessiert ist und sich die Zeit nimmt, unser Programm zu testen. Zum Schnellstart:

1. Package downloaden und entpacken
2. client.jar im Ordner "client" starten
3. Auf "Host" klicken, dies startet den Server im Hintergrund (wird beim Schließen automatisch beendet)
4. Evtl. den Namen ändern, dann auf "Connect" klicken
5. Weitere Clients können in lokalen Netzwerken durch Klick auf "Update" nach Servern suchen, connecten danach wie gehabt
6. Einmal verbunden wird das Raumschiff mit WASD gesteuert. Zu den Waffen:
N = normaler Laser
M = Master Laser
B = Rakete
V = Mine (Vorsicht, kann auch dem Angreifer selbst Schaden zufügen!)

Wichtiger Hinweis: Auf dem Host-PC muss die Firewall entsprechend konfiguriert bzw. temporär komplett abgeschaltet werden.

Viel Spaß beim Testen!

Gruß
stes


----------



## stes (9. Jan 2012)

[edit]versehentlich zwei mal geantwortet... [/edit]


----------

